# Beautiful Old School 2001 Eclipse Premium 32430 Four (4) Channel Amp



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Beautiful Old School 2001 Eclipse Premium 32430 Four (4) Channel Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------

